# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Miracle Falcon Frp Tool 1.5 released [19/04/2018]

## mohamed73

*MIRACLE FALCON *  *FRP TOOL Free Pack 1.5* *We are Glad to Present New FRP Pack, Free for Falcon & Key Users*  *Free Frp Pack is Designed only for FRP Lock Multi Brand* *To Make Work Easy,* *We Will Cover as Manny Brands and Models Possible*   *Frp Pack Features 
Added One Click FRP Removal Support for Following MTK in Flash Mode Generic Method** no Need Model Selection it will Auto Detect  Exclusive Update News Falcon Free Frp Pack v1.5   +] Added Model Based Frp Removal (3 Different Methods)
[+] HISENSE A2                           
[+] HISENSE C1M                          
[+] HISENSE C20                          
[+] HISENSE C20S                         
[+] HISENSE C20S 2                       
[+] HISENSE C30                          
[+] HISENSE C3100                        
[+] HISENSE E71M                         
[+] HISENSE E71T                         
[+] HISENSE E75M                         
[+] HISENSE E76 INFINITY ELEGANCE        
[+] HISENSE E76 2 INFINITY ELEGANCE      
[+] HISENSE E81                          
[+] HISENSE F20AE                        
[+] HISENSE F20DE                        
[+] HISENSE F31M                         
[+] HISENSE F31M 2                       
[+] HISENSE H910                         
[+] HISENSE I300T                        
[+] HISENSE L635                         
[+] HISENSE L670                         
[+] HISENSE L676                         
[+] HISENSE L678                         
[+] HISENSE L730                         
[+] HISENSE L730 2                       
[+] HISENSE L830                         
[+] HISENSE L830 2                       
[+] HISENSE U800E1                       
[+] HISENSE U971                         
[+] HISENSE U988                         
[+] HISENSE X1                             [+] Added Model Based Frp Removal (2 Different Methods)
[+] Coolpad Cool S1 
[+] Coolpad Cool 1 C1-S00
[+] Coolpad Cool C1 C103
[+] Coolpad Cool Play 6
[+] Coolpad F1 8297
[+] Coolpad 3622A
[+] Coolpad 3632A
[+] Coolpad 5236S
[+] Coolpad 5263CS
[+] Coolpad 5316
[+] Coolpad 5360
[+] Coolpad 7105
[+] Coolpad C3635A
[+] Coolpad Fancy E561
[+] Coolpad Y60-C1
[+] Coolpad Y91-U00  [+] Added Model Based Frp Removal (2 Different Methods)
[+] Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703N 
[+] Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703X 
[+] Lenovo Tab 4 TB-X304F
[+] Lenovo Tab 4 TB-X304L
[+] Lenovo Tab 4 TB-X304X
[+] Lenovo Tab 4 10 Plus TB-X704L
[+] Lenovo Tab 4 10 Plus TB-X704V 
[+] Lenovo Tab 4 10 Plus TB-X704F
[+] Lenovo Tab4 Plus TB-8704F
[+] Lenovo Tab4 Plus TB-8704X
[+] Lenovo Vibe C A2020A40
[+] Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020A40
[+] Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020A41
[+] Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020L36
[+] Lenovo A6010
[+] Lenovo A6010 Plus
[+] Lenovo K6 K53B36
[+] Lenovo K6 K53B37
[+] Lenovo K6 Note K53A48
[+] Lenovo K10
[+] Lenovo K10e70
[+] Lenovo Kraft A6000
[+] Lenovo Lemon 3 K32C36
[+] Lenovo Phab PB1-750M
[+] Lenovo Phab PB1-770
[+] Lenovo S580
[+] Lenovo S90-A
[+] Lenovo S90-E
[+] Lenovo S90-T
[+] Lenovo S90-U
[+] Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703F 
[+] Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020L37
[+] Lenovo Vibe K5 Plus A6020L36
[+] Lenovo Vibe K5 Plus A6020L37
[+] Lenovo Vibe K5 Plus A6020A46
[+] Lenovo Vibe K5 Grafite A6020I36
[+] Lenovo Vibe K6 K33A48
[+] Lenovo Vibe K6 K33B36
[+] Lenovo Vibe K6 Plus K53B36
[+] Lenovo Vibe K6 Power K33A42
[+] Lenovo Vibe P1 P1A42
[+] Lenovo Vibe P1 P1C58
[+] Lenovo Vibe P1 P1C72
[+] Lenovo Vibe Shot Z90A40
[+] Lenovo Vibe X3
[+] Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 YT-X703F
[+] Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 YT-X703L
[+] Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 YT-X703X
[+] Lenovo Z2
[+] Lenovo Z2T
[+] Lenovo Z2 Pro
[+] Lenovo ZUK Z1
[+] Lenovo ZUK Z2
[+] Lenovo ZUK Z2 PLUS Z2132    [+] Added Model Based Frp Removal (2 Different Methods)
[+] Asus ZenFone 2 Laser ZE550KL (Z00LD)
[+] Asus ZenFone 2 Laser ZE551KL (Z00TD)
[+] Asus ZenFone 2 Laser ZE600KL (Z00MD)
[+] Asus ZenFone 2 Laser ZE601KL (Z011D)
[+] Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL (Z012DA)
[+] Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL (Z012DB)
[+] Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL (Z012DC)
[+] Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL (Z012DE)
[+] Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL (Z012S)
[+] Asus Zenfone 3 Deluxe 5.5 ZS550KL (Z01FD)
[+] Asus Zenfone 3 Deluxe ZS570KL (Z016D)
[+] Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL (Z01BDB)
[+] Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL (Z01BD)
[+] Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL (Z01BDA)
[+] Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL (Z01BDC)
[+] Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL (Z01BS)
[+] Asus Zenfone 3 Max ZC553KL (Z012D)
[+] Asus ZenFone 3 Ultra ZU680KL (A001)
[+] Asus ZenFone 3 ZE520KL(Z017DB) 
[+] Asus Zenfone 3 ZE552KL (Z012D) 
[+] Asus Zenfone 3 ZX550KL (Z018)
[+] Asus ZenFone 4 Max ZC520KL (X00HD) 
[+] Asus Zenfone 4 Max ZC554KL (X00ID)
[+] Asus Zenfone 4 Pro ZS551KL (Z01GD)
[+] Asus Zenfone 4 Selfie Pro (ZD552K)
[+] Asus Zenfone 4 Selfie (ZB553KL)
[+] Asus ZenFone 4 Selfie ZD553KL (X00LD)
[+] Asus ZenFone 4 Selfie Lite (ZB520KL)
[+] Asus Zenfone 4 ZE554KL (Z01KD)
[+] Asus ZenFone 5 ZC600KL
[+] Asus ZenFone 5 (ZE620KL)
[+] Asus ZenFone 5Q (ZC600KL)
[+] Asus ZenFone 5Z (ZE620K)
[+] Asus ZenFone AR (ZS571KL)
[+] Asus Zenfone Go (X003)
[+] Asus Zenfone Go ZB450KL (X009D)
[+] Asus Zenfone Go ZB452KG (X014D)
[+] Asus ZenFone Go ZB500KG (X00AD)
[+] Asus Zenfone Go (ZB500KL)
[+] Asus ZenFone Go ZB551KL (X00AD)
[+] Asus Zenfone Go ZB552KL (X007D)
[+] Asus Zenfone Live ZB501KL (A007)
[+] Asus Zenfone Max ZC550KL (Z010D)
[+] Asus ZenFone Max ZC550KL (Z010DA)
[+] Asus Zenfone Max (M1 ZB555KL)
[+] Asus ZenFone Selfie ZD551KL (Z00UD)
[+] Asus Zenfone Selfie (ZD550KL)
[+] Asus ZenFone Selfie ZD551KL (Z00UDA)
[+] Asus ZenFone Selfie ZD551KL (Z00UDB)
[+] Asus Zenfone V (V520KL) 
[+] Asus ZenFone Zoom S ZE553KL (Z01H)    [+] Added Model Based Xiaomi Mobile
[+] Added Model Auto Xiaomi Mobile
[+] XIAOMI MI3
[+] XIAOMI MI3 W
[+] XIAOMI MI4
[+] XIAOMI MI4C
[+] XIAOMI MI4I
[+] XIAOMI MI4S
[+] XIAOMI MI5X
[+] XIAOMI MI A1
[+] XIAOMI MI MAX 2
[+] XIAOMI MI MAX  64GB
[+] XIAOMI MI MAX 128GB
[+] XIAOMI MI MAX 2 OXEYGEN
[+] XIAOMI MI NOTE VIRGO
[+] XIAOMI MI NOTE 4 PRO
[+] XIAOMI MI NOTE 3 JASON
[+] XIAOMI REDMI 1S
[+] XIAOMI REDMI 2 HM2014811   
[+] XIAOMI REDMI 2 HM2014813   
[+] XIAOMI REDMI 2 HM2014818  
[+] XIAOMI REDMI 2 HM2014819   
[+] XIAOMI REDMI 2 WT88047
[+] XIAOMI REDMI 3 PRIME IDO   
[+] XIAOMI REDMI 3S PRIME
[+] XIAOMI REDMI 3X PRIME
[+] XIAOMI REDMI 4 *****
[+] XIAOMI REDMI 4 PRIME
[+] XIAOMI REDMI 4A ROLEX
[+] XIAOMI REDMI 4X SANTONI
[+] XIAOMI REDMI 5 ROSY PRO
[+] XIAOMI REDMI 5A RIVA
[+] XIAOMI REDMI NOTE
[+] XIAOMI REDMI NOTE 1W
[+] XIAOMI REDMI NOTE 2
[+] XIAOMI REDMI NOTE 3
[+] XIAOMI NOTE 3 KATE
[+] XIAOMI NOTE 3 KENZO
[+] XIAOMI NOTE 4 MIDO
[+] XIAOMI NOTE NIKEL
[+] XIAOMI NOTE 4G DIOR
[+] XIAOMI NOTE 4X MIDO
[+] XIAOMI REDMI NOTE 5A
[+] XIAOMI REDMI NOTE 5A PRIME 
[+] XIAOMI NOTE PRIME *****
[+] XIAOMI REDMI PRO OMEGA
[+] XIAOMI REDMI Y1
[+] XIAOMI REDMI Y1 LITE
[+] XIAOMI MI6  
[+] Improved MTJ Android Flash Mode Frp Removal
[+] Huawei Qualcomm EDL Mode FRP Removal  
Still not Have Falcon ?
Make Sure you Check our Free Packs   Still not Have Falcon ?
Make Sure you Check our Free Packs   -------------------------------------------------------------------  Frp Pack Features 
We are Glad to Present New Frp Pack 
Free Frp Pack is Designed only for Frp Lock Multi Brand
To Make Work Easy
We Will Cover as Manny Brands and Models Possible  
Frp Pack Features 
Enable Adb
Remove Frp Lock 
Supported Modes (Selection Is Optional)
(Check Available Supported Mode for Each Device)
Adb Models
Fastboot Model
Edl Mode 
Diag Mode
Download Mode
Factory Mode
Flash Mode  -------------------------------------------------------------------  Alcatel 
Frp Removal Model Based in 
-Edl Mode
-FastBoot Mode
-Adb Mode  Asus 
- Enable Adb
- Remove Frp Lock
- Most Asus Supported  Htc 
- Enable Adb (Universal Method)
- Remove Frp Lock  Lg 
- Remove Frp Lock 
- Most Lg Devices Supported  Lenovo 
-Edl Mode
-FastBoot Mode
-Adb Mode  Micromax 
- Remove Frp Lock   Motorola 
- Enable Adb (Universal Method)
- Remove Frp Lock   Mtk Android 
- Universal Mtk Android Frp Removal in Flash Mode   Oppo 
- Remove Frp Lock  Qualcomm 
- Remove Frp Lock  Samsung 
- 4 Different Methods for Frp Removal
- (Model Based solution will be added in comming updates) 
Twrp Method 
- Remove Frp Lock  Universal Adb 
- Remove Frp Lock 
Universal Fastboot 
- Remove Frp Lock  Vivo 
- Remove Frp Lock  Xiaomi 
- Remove Frp Lock  Zte 
- Remove Frp Lock (4 Methods)  -------------------------------------------------------------------  Reboot Fastboot to Edl
Reboot Fastboot to Normal
Reboot Adb to Bootloader/FastBoot
Reboot Adb to Download
Reboot Adb to Edl
Reboot Ftm to Edl
Reboot Adb to Recovery  -------------------------------------------------------------------  Still Not Have Falcon ?
Check our Free Packs
More Updates to Come* **                الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  **  **  **       الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * *

----------


## mohamed73

_     # MTK FREE MODULE Falcon Power # QUALCOMM FREE MODULE Falcon Power # FRP FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # SAMSUNG FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # LG FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # MOTO FREE MODULE Falcon Power # HTC FREE MODULE Falcon Power               الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     THIS IS RIGHT TIME TO BUY "SOON BIG BLAST"      _

----------


## mohamed73

_If you Forget your 
User Name & {assword 
Recover Your Self 1 Click   Run Recovery Tool As Admin          Get Ur Details In One Click              الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      _

----------


## mohamed73

_Samsung SM-J106B FRP lock Remove done By Falcon Frp Tool 1.5_

----------


## mohamed73

_Walton NH2 Lite  FRP lock Remove done By Falcon Frp Tool 1.5        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _

----------


## mohamed73

_Sony Xperia XA1 G3116 FRP Lock Removed Done BY Falcon Box _

----------


## mohamed73

_World's First Huawei G7 EDL Mode FRP Remove  _

----------

